# اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 9 ساعات 


قد يستغرب البعض عند قراءة عنوان هذا المقال, 
فالنوم له عند الانسان اهمية خاصة لا يمكنه الاستغناء عنه ابدا. 

ويرى البعض انه كلما نام اكثر كلما شعر بالراحة اكثر فهذا فهم خاطئ 
يتبادر الى اذهان كثير من الناس فقد اثبتت الدراسات أن النوم الزائد 
عن المعدل المحدد له يصيب صاحبه بأمراض خطيرة جدا خاصة 
امراض القلب والدماغ التي قد تؤدي الى حصول الجلطات والنوبات 
مما يؤدي بعد ذلك الى الوفاة لا سمح الله 

. فالمعدل السليم للنوم اليومي هو ما بين 7ـ 9 فهي تعطي الانسان 
نشاطا يوميا مكثفا وهذا ما يخدم الانسان في حياته العملية 
فكلما زاد على المعدل اليومي للنوم كلما زاد كسلا وتقاعسا 
ويرى أنه يحتاج الى النوم أكثر واكثر. 

وقد اثبتت دراسات أخرى ان النوم الزائد قد يسبب اضطرابات 
في الجهاز التنفسي ويضعف القدرة على الحصول على كميات كافية 
من الاكسجين فتجده يستيقظ من النوم فيشعر بالتعب والارق. 

وقد يتوقع البعض أن الراحة هي في مدة النوم وهذا فهم غير سليم 
فالراحة لا تأتي من مدة النوم الطويلة أو القصيرة بل تأتي من عمق هذا النوم 
فمتى ابتعد الانسان عن الاقراص المهدئة والمنومة وابتعد عن المنبهات 
وحصل له جو معتدل ليس بالبارد ولا الحار فبذلك تحصل له الراحة 
المطلوبة المستفادة من النوم ومن المنومات الخاطئة التي تحصل كثيرا 
خاصة في مجتمعنا هي النومات التي تأتي بعد الاكل مباشرة 
فمثل هذه النومات تتسبب في حصول السمنة وترهل الجسم 
وهذا أمر يجب معرفته على كل افراد المجتمع فالبعض 
لا يعطي لهذه الاسباب القدر الكافي للابتعاد عنها فيقع فيها من غير انتباه. 

اما النوم الصحي فيجب أن يتحقق فيه ثلاثة شروط 
أولها الراحة الجسدية 
وثانيها الراحة العاطفية 
والاخيرة هي الراحة الفكرية 

فمتى تمت هذه الشروط الثلاثة فانها تجذب للانسان النوم الصحي 
الملائم لجسمه فان هناك في جسم الانسان هرمون (السيروتونين) 
الذي يتولى مهمة تنويم جسم الانسان والعجيب في الهرمون 
انه يزداد افرازه في الظلام فهو يعتمد على درجة الاضاءة المحيطة 
بجسم الانسان فالنوم الطبيعي لا يكون الا في الليل. 
أما عن نوم القيلولة فمتى شعرت بالنوم في وقت الظهيرة 
فنم فهي فترة للراحة تعيد للجسم نشاطه من جديد. 


ولا يلزم كونها ساعات بل يكفي فيها الاسترخاء لفترة قصيرة 
قد تتجاوز النصف ساعة. 
اما الارق وعلاجه فيمكن التغلب عليه بتجنب النوم لفترات طويلة اثناء النهار 
والابتعاد عن المنبهات قبل النوم بثلاث ساعات على الاقل 
وتهيئة الجو المناسب للنوم فبذلك يمكنك التغلب على الارق. 

منقول​


----------



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

مرسى يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا معاكى


----------



## emy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

_انا كنت قريت الموضوع ده قبل كده يا مرمر _
_بس مرسى كتير لتعبك يا بطه_​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

*ميرسي يا مرمر ياقمر*
*علي الموضوع المفيد دا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



s_h قال:


> مرسى يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ربنا معاكى



ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



emy قال:


> _انا كنت قريت الموضوع ده قبل كده يا مرمر _
> _بس مرسى كتير لتعبك يا بطه_​



ميرسى ياحبيبى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا مرمر ياقمر*
> *علي الموضوع المفيد دا*
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



> . فالمعدل السليم للنوم اليومي هو ما بين 7ـ 9 فهي تعطي الانسان
> نشاطا يوميا مكثفا وهذا ما يخدم الانسان في حياته العملية
> فكلما زاد على المعدل اليومي للنوم كلما زاد كسلا وتقاعسا
> ويرى أنه يحتاج الى النوم أكثر واكثر.


كلام سليم
انا برضه كنت متوقعه كده 
بس كنت عاوزة اعرف صح ولا غلط
ميرسى ياقمرتنا للموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

*جامدة اوى المعلومة دى على فكرة ​*


----------



## gigi angel (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

معلومات جميله اوىىىىىىىىى

بجد يا مرموره انا استفدت منه كتير


----------



## la Vierge Marie (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

خير الامور اوسطها

موضوع اكثر من رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

جميل و مفيد .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

7 ساعات و20 دقيقة من النوم كافية لأداء أفضل
1911 (GMT+04:00) - 03/03/08







كم ساعة تنام يوميا؟
-------------------------​ 
*نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة الأميركية(CNN)-- أظهر مسح أجرته مؤسسة دراسات النوم الوطنية على نحو ألف مشارك أنهم ينامون بمعدل 6 ساعات وأربعين دقيقة في الليلة، رغم أنهم يحتاجون إلى 40 دقيقة أخرى، ليكون أدراكهم في أفضل حال.*
وقال نحو ثلث المشاركين في المسح، إنهم ناموا أو شعروا بنعاس أثناء العمل بشكل كبير الشهر الماضي، وقد لا يبدو الأمر مهما جدا، لكنه بكل تأكيد يعتمد على نوع العمل الذي تؤديه.
وفي الولايات المتحدة، تناهى إلى مسامع رئيس اللجنة التنظيمية النووية الأميركية، أن الحراس ينامون بشكل متواتر أثناء تأديتهم مهام عملهم في منشأة نووية في ولاية بنسلفانيا، بحسب وكالة أسوشييتد برس.
وأظهر شريط فيديو حراس الأمن في تلك المنشأة النووية وهم ينامون في غرفة معدة لذلك، وجاء تصوير الشريط إثر تحقيقات قامت بها اللجنة، بعد أن ورود معلومات عن نوم الحراس أثناء العمل.
ووفقا للمسح فإن الموظفين لا يؤدون عملهم كما ينبغي بسبب قلة النوم والنعاس، في حين أن تفكيرهم بعملهم هو ما يبقيهم متيقظين في الليل.
كما أظهر المسح أن أيام العمل أصبحت أطول، وأن من يعملون من البيت يقضون نحو 4.30 ساعات في اليوم.
وأظهر المسح أن وقت الاستيقاظ جاء عند الساعة 5.35 صباحا، متبوعا بنحو ساعتين و15 دقيقة قبل التوجه إلى العمل، في حين تبين أن وقت النوم هو عند الساعة 10.53 مساء.


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى يامرمر على المعلومات الجميله 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

شكرا مرمر ميرو
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## Bino (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

موضوع جميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



twety قال:


> كلام سليم
> انا برضه كنت متوقعه كده
> بس كنت عاوزة اعرف صح ولا غلط
> ميرسى ياقمرتنا للموضوع الجميل ده



ميرسى لمرورك يا تويتى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *جامدة اوى المعلومة دى على فكرة ​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياجوجو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



germen قال:


> معلومات جميله اوىىىىىىىىى
> 
> بجد يا مرموره انا استفدت منه كتير



ميرسى لمرورك يا جيرمين ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> خير الامور اوسطها
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> بارك الله فيك



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل و مفيد .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



ميرسى لمرورك ياأستاذنا ونورت الموضوع

وميرسى أوى للإضافة 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى يامرمر على المعلومات الجميله
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو  ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر ميرو
> على المعلومات القيمة
> مودتى​



ميرسى لمرورك يا وليم ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



Bino قال:


> موضوع جميل



ميرسى لمرورك يا بينو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

بجد موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا مرسي ليكي يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمورة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

موضوع مهم وفيه نقاط فادتني انا بالذات...

شكرا يا مرمر ​:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*

*



			ان النوم الزائد قد يسبب اضطرابات 
في الجهاز التنفسي ويضعف القدرة على الحصول على كميات كافية 
من الاكسجين فتجده يستيقظ من النوم فيشعر بالتعب والارق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام صحيح 100%
و هذا ما يحصل لي عندما أنام طويلا
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع مهم وفيه نقاط فادتني انا بالذات...
> 
> شكرا يا مرمر ​:yahoo::yahoo:



شكرا لمرورك Joyful Song ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 7 او 9ساعات*



صوت الرب قال:


> *
> كلام صحيح 100%
> و هذا ما يحصل لي عندما أنام طويلا
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد
> ...



شكرا لمرورك صوت الرب ​


----------

